

Ask HN: Well designed product blogs? - huhtenberg

Doing a bit of a prep for a project and now looking for examples of well designed product blogs, with an emphasis on <i>designed</i>. Something tasteful, polished and with character. Something that would make one want to go straight to the main site and see what it is they have designed as a product.<p>http://www.panic.com/blog - the best example I can think of<p>http://culturedcode.com/things/blog - the second best example<p>http://taptaptap.com/blog - yet another example, though it is IMO a bit overdone<p>From the top of your head - any other examples? Feel free to plug your own stuff if it stands up to a critique :)
======
temporarius
Tapbot's blog [1] is nice. Not make-you-weak-in-the-knees-pretty, but it looks
interesting enough to raise curiousity, which is what you appear to be after.

[1] <http://www.tapbots.com/blog>

------
huhtenberg
Oh, and an extra bonus for _Windows_ product blogs matching the criteria...
though I doubt there are any.

------
ZhannaSchonfeld
also tapmates is quite nice <http://tapmates.com/blog/>

